# Shazzam!! Got my SECOND P&Y in less than a week! In KY! Check it out.....



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

WOW-I never thought this season would play out quite like this! 

After my Ohio buck hit the beans on Halloween, I vowed to myself that I would be in a tree come peak rut. I wasn't sure what state I'd be in, but damn it, I WAS hunting somewhere! 

Some might have seen my rant/thread on how much trouble I had when I tried to secure a spot in Indiana; I spent 3 days back in 2009 and another full day last week, and still came up with nothing. Not one 'yes'. Both of my farms I had hunted on in 2009 were spoken for this year-not surprising but still dissapointing.

So, I packed a week's worth of clothes, bow, deer cart, tree pruner, three stands, and headed south to KY. No real destination-just figured I'd knock on doors until I found something or a week went by trying! Luckily (surprisingly) I ended up kocking on the right doors and by Saturday afternoon I found myself scouting a 300 acre farm that had NOBODY else bowhunting it! 

My excitment was slightly watered down after I did some walking. Now, I'll tell ya right off the bat that this type of terrain isn't my cup of tea; big woods, no crops, BIG hills, pasture field....but what really killed my motivation was the lack of sign. No scrapes, very few tracks, no real obvious food sources (oaks were everywhere!), and only a few small rubs to go on. So I opted to post a single stand on a bench 3/4 way up a high ridge, in some hardwoods next to a cedar patch, close to the small cluster of rubs I found, and hoped for the best. By the time I got back to my truck, ate, and got my tags it was pushing 10:30pm, so I opted to save the $60 on a hotel and just sleep in my truck. 

I woke up the next morning (with maybe 3 hrs of decent sleep) and rolled out to the woods hoping to at least SEE a deer-that's all I wanted, just a sighting to confirm I had at least a fuzzy clue of what I was doing. Shortly after shooting light, I heard some commotion at the bottom of the ridge, and caught a glimpse of a few deer flying through at warp speed. A second later I realized why-they were being pushed by 2 dogs! "Great..." was all I could think about. But, I wasn't about to get down. I'm glad now I stuck it out....

About 30 minutes after the dogs moved through, I heard a noise behind me; I turned and saw a lone bogey (I call big does 'bogeys') slip out behind me at 20 yds from the cedars. She stopped and checked her back trail-I knew it was either her fawn or a buck was trailing her. It was dead calm and I had to make sure I didn't tip her off to my set-she was already sniffing around where I had stood to trim lanes the day before. Luckily she decided there was nothing to be concerned about, and slid by me, quartering up the ridge. As she walked away, I heard a deep 'bluuurt' from the cedars. I picked up my bow, hooked up, and when he came through on the same trail as her, I drew when he stopped to sniff where she had stood. 

He was quartering slightly towards me, so I tucked my shot as close to the shoulder as I dared. After the shot, he ran about 40yds, stopped, then trotted into the cedars. I was hoping for lungs, but with the angle I wasn't 100% sure. I knew at the least I probably had one lung and liver. At any rate, I didn't hear him crash so I gave him most of the day. I went back in at around 3:00pm, and found him about 150yds over the crest of the ridge, foamy blood coming out of his nose! 

About 4 hours later I had him outta the woods and comfortably riding in the back of my truck. Anytime you wanna shoot a deer WAY back in the hollers, just don't-it's a LOT like work! But you won't hear me complain-I just scored my 2nd P&Y for the year, on a farm I had never stepped foot on! 

Unfortunately Indiana's gun season comes in this weekend, or I would've tried to pull off a hat trick of bone! Maybe next year....

So here he is-not a monster by any means but a good solid 8 point. For the conditions, I'll take it!


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Great story and determination! You have a life long story to share from here on out. Not too many people would or could put that kind of effort in. Congrats he is a trophy for sure!!


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice deer! 
I really enjoyed reading your story.It proves that dedication pays off.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

great story for the old camp fires. and an awesome buck to boot. congrats on the deer and maby some new friends and a new place to hunt.
sherman


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

really nice looking deer.now i know why you haven't been at work.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice buck, awesome backdrop for the picture, great shot.

Congratulations


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Nice buck & story.Man that picture is postcard worthy.Great background & all.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Good one sturgeon man!


----------



## mpd5094 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nice buck. Love the background in the pics.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

Great story man...must have been some adventure. Congrats on the successful hunt. That's a great buck!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Another nice one,,good job dude..


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

GREAT READ! Congrats.

Why read those hunting mag's., when we have people posting storry's like this?

Nik,


----------



## Ozdog (Jul 30, 2007)

What I want to know is...where do you come up with these pictures? I see your quiver is full but where's the one that stuck the deer? do you take the time before your photo shoot to clean even the arrows?
nice deer man!


----------



## CarpCommander (Jun 20, 2007)

Ozdog said:


> What I want to know is...where do you come up with these pictures? I see your quiver is full but where's the one that stuck the deer? do you take the time before your photo shoot to clean even the arrows?
> nice deer man!


Yup, I either clean or replace the missing arrow! I also make sure the deer's nose/snout is clean of any blood, the tongue isn't hanging out, and the open abdominal cavity isn't showing. Another thing that I did was purchase some glass taxidermy eyes-these make a HUGE difference! Makes the deer look like it's still alive, plus eliminates 'green' eyes from camera flash.

Then I pick a scenic place, wait until JUST before sunrise or sunset, and snap as many pics in as many poses as I can. Out of 50-80 pics you might end up with 2 or 3 that are like these. This set of pics were done at sunrise- it sucked getting up that early just for pics but as you can see it's well worth it!

Thanks again for all the 'congrats'! I'm currently in Illinois trying for another......


----------

